

Priceline – the $60bn travel titan you may never have heard of - kartikkumar
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jul/03/priceline-online-travel-agent-booking-com-opentable?CMP=twt_gu

======
madetech
I've followed their business for a few years and the rate of growth has been
incredible.

I think a big part of it is down to the quality of their products. Booking.com
is fantastic to use, I book every hotel trip through their site and the
experience keeps improving. Their SEO & PPC approach works well, they seem to
rank #1 for every destination. Their conversion process from landing on site
through to booking is great.

Would love to know more about them, wish they published details on their
approach, growth engines, engineering etc.

